# bacon candy



## smker (Mar 6, 2020)

3rd slab 11 lb,  cured 8 days, air dried in the fridge for a day (to firm it up and it really did firm up unlike the last two slabs i didnt air dry),  16-17 hr cold smoke,  first time making this pig candy,    calls for a good maple,check   brown sugar,   hot dijon i dont have but i have a spicy brown mustard and added some Hebanero peach and now its got some kick to it,  all mixed up its not to bad of a sauce.  maby add some FireBall or rum
so many options at this point what way to go and i haven't even sliced any of it to cook yet, 
if i gave you half this slab how would you turn this into pig candy?  thick or thin cut?


----------



## smker (Mar 7, 2020)

half of it sliced up and doing small batches to find what i like


----------

